# Reynolds Handi-Vac



## Jim (Jan 5, 2008)

Product: Reynolds Handi-Vac
Website: https://www.alcoa.com/reynoldskitchens/handi_vac/en/home.asp

This item caught my eye one day while i was flipping through the Sunday papers coupon booklet. It was $2.50 off a hand held vaccum sealer. How good could this thing work. I cut the coupon for the heck of it. 

I have a big fancy foodsaver complete with vaccum bags and rolls of material to make my own bags. I NEVER USE IT becasue its a PITA to take it out use it put it back on and on and on. So there it sits up in my attic collecting dust. I like the idea of vaccum sealing cold cuts, and veggies and stuff just to make them last a few days longer. 

So My wife was going to Target and I asked her to to take the coupon and if she finds one and it's not too expensive to pick it up. Online the starter kit (the machine and 3 bags) looks like it goes for around 20-25 bucks. At Target it was like $9.99 plus the coupon $7.50....SOLD!

Ok so how does it work?
So far I sealed a package of hot dogs...kids eat them, but not all the time so you open the package and then they go to waste after a few days. Not anymore. The sealer sealed them up nice!

I sealed a half of a lemon. I used half of a lemon in a recipe, and sealed the other half. One week later the half in the bag looked like it was cut that moment. 

Lastly I sealed a half pound of Turkey breast for sandwiches. Nothing like rotted, slimy turkey. It sealed it nicely and the turkey lasted until we consumed it. It probably could of lasted allot longer.

Since then I have purchased some more bags. They are expensive. 
I paid $2.84 for 9 Gallon size bags and $2.84 for 14 Quart size bags.

I plan to use these bags for Fish and meats that I want to last in the freezer for a couple of months, and bulk items we go through. 

I am happy with the way it seals even though it can be tricky till you get the hang of it. I have not had a bag take in air yet. I have sealed half a dozen items so far. I purchased some Bulk thick boneless pork chops and sealed them up and checked on them...so far so good.

This is an awesome product for the sportsman or the person who wants to make food items or anything else for that matter last alot longer. 

I recommend it.

Pros:
Easy to use
Does in fact work as described
Sealer itself is cheap

Cons:
Bags are semi-expensive roughly 32 cents for the gallon and 20 cents for the quart.
Seal is tough to get until you get the hang of it.


----------



## Waterwings (Jan 5, 2008)

Cool!  

So, now that you're saving food longer, are you gonna need a bigger refrigerator/freezer to store everything, lol ? :wink:


----------



## Jim (Jan 5, 2008)

Waterwings said:


> Cool!
> 
> So, now that you're saving food longer, are you gonna need a bigger refrigerator/freezer to store everything, lol ? :wink:



LOL! I see it as less trips to the market because it lasts longer. :wink:


----------



## Waterwings (Jan 5, 2008)

Jim said:


> Waterwings said:
> 
> 
> > Cool!
> ...



Very good point


----------



## Jim (Jan 5, 2008)

Fishin NJ said:


> The wife and I were looking at this at wegmans the other day. I was interested in it to help us with sending over food items(baking) etc to our friend serving in Iraq. I also eat a ton of fish and buy most all my meats from our butcher. So long story short we would like to be able to seal them up, and don't want to drop 150.00 on a big unit. Looks like i will be picking a unit up asap.
> 
> 
> So Jim, what is the trick to getting the seal? Is it just a learning curve.



Just a learning curve. Fill the bag like the directions say and you should be good.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Jan 5, 2008)

Neat - I can seal my baits to keep that scent in longer 8)


----------



## jkbirocz (Jan 6, 2008)

My dad got one of these about a month ago and also got my girlfriend one. While the bags are more expensive, it is still way less expensive than other vaccum packers and reseal easily with a zip lock. I personally like this product a lot. Almost everything in out fridge and freezer is now vaccum packed. My dad has been using it for tobacco for his cigarette machine. I have been thinking about using it to downsize the bulk of my 30lbs of soft plastics in my fishing back pack. 

I am hoping that this product catches on and starts partnering with food companies, and starts packaging food products in bags with the vaccum seal already on it. I think it would be a great selling point for food companies. 

On the larger bags we have had problems with the seal not opening, but a small pin prick opens the seal and still holds the vaccum.


----------



## redbug (Jan 6, 2008)

Sounds good to me sealing the baits is big you can add scent to them also 
Wayne


----------



## Popeye (Jan 6, 2008)

We have the large Kenmore food saver and only use it when we buy our meat in bulk (every couple of weeks) or I bring home salmon. We keep it in the top cabinet so it's not really a hassle to take down. Sams Club has a 4 box package of rolls for like $6.50/roll. For left overs that go in a zipper bag I just close the zipper 95% of the way and manually suck out the air and seal it.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Jan 6, 2008)

flounderhead59 said:


> I just close the zipper 95% of the way and manually suck out the air.



I am not even gonna ask. . . .


----------



## Popeye (Jan 6, 2008)

You're not gonna ask what? How, or to watch?


----------



## Jim (Jan 6, 2008)

flounderhead59 said:


> You're not gonna ask what? How, or to watch?



LOL! :lol:


----------



## little anth (Jan 6, 2008)

lmao :roll: :lol:


----------



## ACarbone624 (Jan 6, 2008)

I have one of these. It works very well. The pump has plenty of power. It takes a few times to learn how to do it....after that its pretty east. I say get one!


----------



## fishhog (Jan 8, 2008)

Look if I stick that thing in my belly-button could I get rid of my Christmas waist-line. lol

looks good I wounder do they sell them north of the 49th.

Fishhog Sr.


----------



## Jim (Jan 8, 2008)

fishhog said:


> Look if I stick that thing in my belly-button could I get rid of my Christmas waist-line. lol
> 
> looks good I wounder do they sell them north of the 49th.
> 
> Fishhog Sr.



LMAO fishhog!

If you cant find it up there, I'll send you one.


----------



## Popeye (Jan 8, 2008)

And I wanna see before and after pictures with the review too.


----------

